# Neopets



## tobi! (Dec 17, 2014)

Mine are dead.
Yours?


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 17, 2014)

like..3 generations of dead neopets


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

Nah I'm still there. Wrong forum, btw?


----------



## Tao (Dec 17, 2014)

Mine are all dead.

I had to get my account reset. Apparently I was too young to play it last time and put in a different birthday...That makes it at least a decade ago...


Poor Neopets. They died of starvation years ago and nobody even cared.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 17, 2014)

The last time I played it would NOT let me feed them so I think mine died.


----------



## Lemon Loaf (Dec 17, 2014)

They can't die, so they're still there. Hungry, starving, sad, but there.


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh god... I haven't thought about Neopets in AGES! My poor monkey... I don't remember your name


----------



## Eldin (Dec 17, 2014)

NEOPETS CAN DIE?

oh god what have I done

I haven't been on that site in like 10 years


----------



## Fossildude747 (Dec 17, 2014)

I used to play it, got really boring so i quit. Nothing new came ever. Hadnt been there forever. They can't die btw


----------



## tobi! (Dec 17, 2014)

I had a gelert


----------



## Geneve (Dec 17, 2014)

My lovely Moehogs are all still alive and well. Most importantly, my Kau is fabulous


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 17, 2014)

I remember I used to play seriously in like 7th grade. After that, I would troll the newbie forums aha. Good times. All my accounts would get frozen because of some violation. I actually still keep in touch with a friend I made on there.


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 17, 2014)

I had a Mynci and used a rainbow paintbrush on it.






Neopets and Kiwibox were my favorite websites from like 8 - 13.


----------



## Tao (Dec 17, 2014)

Fossildude747 said:


> I used to play it, got really boring so i quit. Nothing new came ever. Hadnt been there forever. They can't die btw



I had no pets when I logged in. 


Either they're dead or they ran away...and died.


----------



## Alexia (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh man, I used to make millions a day because I wanted a cool dragon
I don't even remember my username anymore


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 17, 2014)

I once had a korbat...
i think its ded


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

Lol, your pets can't die. If they or your account are there you either got rid of them before you left or they purged it a couple of years ago.


----------



## LaceGloves (Dec 18, 2014)

They're all dead.

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.neopets.com/userlookup.phtml?user=sakuraharuno377

I thought my old account would have been deleted by now, but it's still there.
Oh my god, I regret everything.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

congrats m8 u did a good job there


----------



## Togekiss (Dec 18, 2014)

I used to go on Neopets, but stopped. So, I sent my pets away and deleted the account. Whoop de doo.


----------



## LaceGloves (Dec 18, 2014)

Noiru said:


> congrats m8 u did a good job there



I think I did Neopets when I was....8? or 9?
At the time, I didn't care about completing anything though. 
I think what drew me to Neopets in the first place was the merch.

I think I had two accounts now that I think about it though.


----------



## n64king (Dec 18, 2014)

Mine died when I abandoned them in 2011. Cold turkey too after I had been playing for probably close to 8 years solid.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> Lol, your pets can't die. If they or your account are there you either got rid of them before you left or they purged it a couple of years ago.



they're *DEAD.*


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 18, 2014)

Now I am just feeling nostalgic for some of the games. I loved playing Cheat, the game that was like "Snake" on old Nokia phones with the red and yellow neggs, and the block-crushing one. Good times, good times.


----------



## tobi! (Dec 18, 2014)

badcrumbs said:


> Now I am just feeling nostalgic for some of the games. I loved playing Cheat, the game that was like "Snake" on old Nokia phones with the red and yellow neggs, and the block-crushing one. Good times, good times.



Mmmmm the prehistoric block crushing game


----------



## kesttang (Dec 18, 2014)

Neopet is dead. I really hated how the developer turned the game into a pay to win game lol... I hate the cash shop items. You can't do anything in the game. They focused way too much on the cash shop items. I don't have time to spend real life cash on a silly little browser game. Please.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

Norski said:


> Mmmmm the prehistoric block crushing game



meerca chase and destruct o match yes they were fun

i only played cheat for trophy and avatar lmao

also lol at pets being dead did u hack it and removed them or


----------



## Tao (Dec 18, 2014)

kesttang said:


> Neopet is dead. I really hated how the developer turned the game into a pay to win game lol... I hate the cash shop items. You can't do anything in the game. They focused way too much on the cash shop items. I don't have time to spend real life cash on a silly little browser game. Please.



I agree with your stance on 'pay to win' games but really...The fact that it's 'pay-to-win' now is probably the only way they're making any money at all. Until this thread, I thought Neopets had been taken down years ago or something.


----------



## kesttang (Dec 19, 2014)

Tao said:


> I agree with your stance on 'pay to win' games but really...The fact that it's 'pay-to-win' now is probably the only way they're making any money at all. Until this thread, I thought Neopets had been taken down years ago or something.



Yes, I agree. Paying for cash shop items, that's the only way to make money. I feel like the developers focused WAY too much on it. They don't even focused 10% on the none paying customers. If I feel well taken care of, then I am willing to support the company with my cash. I don't mind that... When I see fraud, that's when I back off and quit.


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 19, 2014)

i had four accounts on neopets oops


----------



## Naiad (Dec 19, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> i had four accounts on neopets oops



don't you mean *have

considering we're NeoFriends and all


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

whats neopets


----------



## loubears (Dec 22, 2014)

oh my god i just found my old neopets account today so i came here. ive been a member since april 2008 and i have a quiggle and hes dying but i dont remember how to play neopets anymore


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 23, 2014)

lol kiddos just feed them


----------



## Songbird (Dec 27, 2014)

Neopets can't die.


----------



## tobi! (Dec 27, 2014)

​


----------



## Songbird (Dec 27, 2014)

NEOPETS. CANNOT. DIE. EVER!

They get starving, bored, and really sick, but there is absolutely NO way Neopets can die, even of neglect. They'll just have tears in their eyes.


----------



## tobi! (Dec 27, 2014)

Songbird said:


> NEOPETS. CANNOT. DIE. EVER!
> 
> They get starving, bored, and really sick, but there is absolutely NO way Neopets can die, even of neglect. They'll just have tears in their eyes.





Everyone knows they can't die...it's just like when we say "I literally died at that joke"...


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 29, 2014)

Jesus...Neopets....

It's like if Digimon and Pokemon had a baby and made this....I was barley into it, I collected some of the toys, but that was it.

I wasn't interested in it enough to like play it constantly back in the day.

Though it was everywhere on Nickelodeon back in the mid 2000's.


----------



## August (Dec 29, 2014)

http://www.neopets.com/userlookup.phtml?user=deathbeforefall

Bro, do you guys even Neopets? Lol I have a bit of an obsession with it!



kesttang said:


> Neopet is dead. I really hated how the developer turned the game into a pay to win game lol... I hate the cash shop items. You can't do anything in the game. They focused way too much on the cash shop items. I don't have time to spend real life cash on a silly little browser game. Please.



As a six year active member I'm going to have to disagree with this entirely. Neopets is not a pay to win in any way, shape, or form. In fact, most of the items available for "purchase" are bought using the primary currency "Neopoints". You only pay if you want some really fancy gimmickry items- and they're not necessary to use the website to its fullest potential!

My pets are entirely decked out in my sweat and blood. If anything the site is a _play to win_.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 29, 2014)

Agreed^ xD I have played all of 13+ years and you only need to pay for NC portions that are for fun, there are many competitions, things and whatnot to enjoy as mentioned with regular Neopoints, but eh to each their own I suppose also my account from 2001:

http://www.neopets.com/userlookup.phtml?user=limo8

Yes I have bought NC stuff, but it was due to wanting to not because I HAD TO : )


----------



## August (Dec 29, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Agreed^ xD I have played all of 13+ years and you only need to pay for NC portions that are for fun, there are many competitions, things and whatnot to enjoy as mentioned with regular Neopoints, but eh to each their own I suppose also my account from 2001:
> 
> http://www.neopets.com/userlookup.phtml?user=limo8
> 
> Yes I have bought NC stuff, but it was due to wanting to not because I HAD TO : )




Holy guacamole look at all those Draike!


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 29, 2014)

Whomp whomp. Spent a while trying to remember my login info, but just can't get it. And I definitely don't have the e-mail info either, as I created my account when neopets first started and I was 10. Booo! Just would be fun to see everything again... it's been over a decade since I logged on.


----------



## August (Dec 29, 2014)

badcrumbs said:


> Whomp whomp. Spent a while trying to remember my login info, but just can't get it. And I definitely don't have the e-mail info either, as I created my account when neopets first started and I was 10. Booo! Just would be fun to see everything again... it's been over a decade since I logged on.



Ouch! They may have purged your acc if it's been that long. But it's Neopets. You never know.


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 29, 2014)

August said:


> Ouch! They may have purged your acc if it's been that long. But it's Neopets. You never know.



I'm going around and asking people who were my "NeoFriends" if they remember their info, so I could hopefully at least remember my username that way. We'll see


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice draiks dude up there.

Goodluck getting your accounts back. Unless you got frozen for protection it shouldn't be too hard imo. Just try and get as much info as you can


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 29, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Nice draiks dude up there.
> 
> Goodluck getting your accounts back. Unless you got frozen for protection it shouldn't be too hard imo. Just try and get as much info as you can



Thanks and yup, only negative thing is keeping them freaking happy so they don't make their outfits look awful 8D I only feed them as of now, been on a hiatus urgh; TBT be eatin' me alive xD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

Just out them in neolodge every 28 days and log in once in a while  or play with if it's the problem


----------



## Milleram (Jan 8, 2015)

I still log in every day just to read the news and stuff. If a site event or a plot catches my interest, sometimes I'll participate in one of those. It used to be so fun back in the day when all of my friends played.


----------



## windfall (Jan 8, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Agreed^ xD I have played all of 13+ years and you only need to pay for NC portions that are for fun, there are many competitions, things and whatnot to enjoy as mentioned with regular Neopoints, but eh to each their own I suppose also my account from 2001:
> 
> http://www.neopets.com/userlookup.phtml?user=limo8
> 
> Yes I have bought NC stuff, but it was due to wanting to not because I HAD TO : )


beyondbeuty is gorgeous *_* UC pets are so nice, but for some lame reason TNT doesn't want to make them available again  
Really jealous of beyond though, I wish I had the foresight to make pretty pets when I was younger >_>


----------



## lazuli (Jan 8, 2015)

lmao people here like 'neopets cant die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'
i never had an interest in neopets but i did play on weeworld when i was like 8 or 9
i remember my username tho lmao sunprincess101


----------



## Silversea (Jan 8, 2015)

Heard a lot about this site, but never been on it or looked at it. I'm on too many adoptable sites as it is anyway.


----------



## Goth (Jan 9, 2015)

people still play this game?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes I do, lol. I pretty much only do dailies and talk to people on the boards though with this lag though.


----------



## Boidoh (Jan 9, 2015)

I return to the site every now and then.


----------



## n64king (Jan 9, 2015)

Silversea said:


> Heard a lot about this site, but never been on it or looked at it. I'm on too many adoptable sites as it is anyway.




Wow people still play adoptable sites? *falls down and has a huge flash back to 2003*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is the AC board on Neo still a disaster


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

n64king said:


> Wow people still play adoptable sites? *falls down and has a huge flash back to 2003*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Is the AC board on Neo still a disaster



Eh, somewhat. You can still get lent if you have a nice account but it's very slow and mostly chat groups.


----------



## Lock (Jan 11, 2015)

I think my account got deleted? Either that or I just can't remember my username which probably means mine are dead. I can't even remember what email it could possibly be linked to. 

Those poor poor animals. ?___?


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 12, 2015)

They actually don't die, lol. They just... suffer? 

I tried to log into my old Neopets account but it claims that my password is wrong so oh well. Nothing I can do. x3


----------



## lazuli (Jan 13, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> They actually don't die, lol.



do you really think that people genuinely believe that they die

=

i always saw neopets as a pay to play site so i never got into it


----------



## unintentional (Jan 13, 2015)

I had a neopets when I was seven (also made one for my uncle and imaginary friend)  I couldn't remember anything to it though, even though all my passwords/usernames were the same for every account I made (my club penguin, for example, had the same everything as my neopets did.)  I never get on anymore, even though I made another account.  I play on marapets though, which is like neopets but /better/.


----------



## n64king (Jan 13, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Eh, somewhat. You can still get lent if you have a nice account but it's very slow and mostly chat groups.



Omg LOLOLOL If you have a nice account, I remember that. What's like "wow u have a lot of avs" now? I think I had 332 when I stopped and I was permanently just shy of the top 50-75 collectors. I remember me and my friend had the same but we couldn't get more cause all there was left were the randoms and retired ones.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And naturally people would reset their avatar number every month. Like why... I never understood, you already have the trophy and av. I wouldn't have kept doing it personally.


----------



## sleepel (Jan 13, 2015)

i hope they fix the lag once and for all lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah. Most of the days now it's only contacts or being avid in chat groups (I myself chat some on one of them).


----------



## CainWolf (Jan 13, 2015)

I log in every so often to use the lab ray, if I get a decent color I either send it to the pound or send it to a side account until I can find someone who wants it. I might be bad at finding people though, can't seem to find anyone who wants a desert jubjub but it was pound stuck and has a clothing item so I don't want to abandon it. If anyone here who still plays neopets wants a lab pet and isn't too picky then feel free to message me on here and I'll tell you what I have, I try to go for decent names when I can.


----------



## windfall (Jan 13, 2015)

n64king said:


> Omg LOLOLOL If you have a nice account, I remember that. What's like "wow u have a lot of avs" now? I think I had 332 when I stopped and I was permanently just shy of the top 50-75 collectors. I remember me and my friend had the same but we couldn't get more cause all there was left were the randoms and retired ones.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And naturally people would reset their avatar number every month. Like why... I never understood, you already have the trophy and av. I wouldn't have kept doing it personally.



I think 332 is a lot LOL. My friend has like 350something but I don't see many people with 330+ very often. 

They're slowly announcing more avatars but I was never into that since I suck at games and have no luck with the random ones.... Only have like 260 orz


----------



## Nerd (Jan 17, 2015)

Funny story..so long ago, when I played Neopets (I'm now more into Subeta), I used to buy things like paintbrushes and stuff on another website for real money. As far as I knew, that wasn't against the rules back then, but I've looked into it further and it is a rule. I just remember getting really upset when I found out my account got frozen..that was a bummer...after making my parents spend all that money on it...

If I look up my username on Neo, I can still find some of my old pets oh god


----------



## Chibiusa (Jan 17, 2015)

I used to be really into it a few years ago. Now my pets are rotting with my account. I should sell off the pets or something.


----------



## tobi! (Jan 17, 2015)

i tried to make an account today but every single username seems to be taken. I don't want "norski_1_394949_449" or something like that.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

use something else then i had to use_(username) lol cause i had literally no fantasy


----------



## windfall (Jan 18, 2015)

Chibiusa said:


> I used to be really into it a few years ago. Now my pets are rotting with my account. I should sell off the pets or something.



heh i found it kinda funny how you posted that right after someone said they got frozen for buying pets/pbs with real money  

do you have any UCs?

you could probably sell stuff still, but i don't know - not really into the ~*~ underground neo scene ~*~ but i remember my brother use to make money selling np haha


----------



## Chibiusa (Jan 18, 2015)

windfall said:


> heh i found it kinda funny how you posted that right after someone said they got frozen for buying pets/pbs with real money
> 
> do you have any UCs?
> 
> you could probably sell stuff still, but i don't know - not really into the ~*~ underground neo scene ~*~ but i remember my brother use to make money selling np haha



I don't have any UCs, no. I used to try "applying" for them but I couldn't deal with acting so fruity and fake in my apps anymore. I have a bunch of nicely painted pets with a crapton of NC outfits, though. 

I was mostly kidding about selling my accounts off--I'm too paranoid of a person to get into that stuff. Maybe one day I'll go back to it but honestly, besides the pet trade industry, it's pretty boring. My daily routines of Habitarium/games got dull and I already got all the pets I wanted (besides a UC baby kougra... but I realized I'd probably never get one).


----------



## windfall (Jan 18, 2015)

Chibiusa said:


> I don't have any UCs, no. I used to try "applying" for them but I couldn't deal with acting so fruity and fake in my apps anymore. I have a bunch of nicely painted pets with a crapton of NC outfits, though.
> 
> I was mostly kidding about selling my accounts off--I'm too paranoid of a person to get into that stuff. Maybe one day I'll go back to it but honestly, besides the pet trade industry, it's pretty boring. My daily routines of Habitarium/games got dull and I already got all the pets I wanted (besides a UC baby kougra... but I realized I'd probably never get one).



uc baby kougras are cute! they're fairly common I think (or they were, once upon a time...dunno about now) 

Oh man I use to apply for UCs too - but there's always some person who can draw/code or whatever better and it was just a colossal waste of time :/ and so many fosters just wanted attention. the PC bothers me too haha everyone just wants to trade up. or get a real name pet. :/ 

the lag is really killing neo right now - it takes me like 5 minutes to just lab one account :/


----------



## Chibiusa (Jan 18, 2015)

windfall said:


> uc baby kougras are cute! they're fairly common I think (or they were, once upon a time...dunno about now)
> 
> Oh man I use to apply for UCs too - but there's always some person who can draw/code or whatever better and it was just a colossal waste of time :/ and so many fosters just wanted attention. the PC bothers me too haha everyone just wants to trade up. or get a real name pet. :/
> 
> the lag is really killing neo right now - it takes me like 5 minutes to just lab one account :/



Yeah, that too. I can't draw at all (unless I copy draw, but that doesn't count) and I know next to nothing about coding. The best I could do was write stories, but I'm sure no one really cared to read all of it. Yeah, a lot of those people just wanted attention. I saw so many of the same boards being abandoned by people saying "I've had enough of the PC!!1 Come adopt my pets!!1 Going to pound ALL OF THEM IN 3...2..." and whatever. Ugh, I forgot all about the real word/real name/4L/5L word pets. Whoever started those trends ruined everything. 

Oy, and don't get me started on the elitist avatar collectors.

Maybe I should dump my pets in the pound to make someone happy. Then again, the bots or pound stalkers would probably snatch them up.


----------



## windfall (Jan 18, 2015)

Chibiusa said:


> Yeah, that too. I can't draw at all (unless I copy draw, but that doesn't count) and I know next to nothing about coding. The best I could do was write stories, but I'm sure no one really cared to read all of it. Yeah, a lot of those people just wanted attention. I saw so many of the same boards being abandoned by people saying "I've had enough of the PC!!1 Come adopt my pets!!1 Going to pound ALL OF THEM IN 3...2..." and whatever. Ugh, I forgot all about the real word/real name/4L/5L word pets. Whoever started those trends ruined everything.
> 
> Oy, and don't get me started on the elitist avatar collectors.
> 
> Maybe I should dump my pets in the pound to make someone happy. Then again, the bots or pound stalkers would probably snatch them up.



neo actually inspired me to get a tablet, so I guess some good did come out of it - i probably would never have started drawing digitally without neo. it actually taught me how to code too haha xD 

yeah i never really wrote stories, but some apps i saw actually had some pretty long/detailed stories, and i always thought people who were creative enough to come up with elaborate backstories were really creative! too bad fosters just suck though :/ oh man those boards!! so many people going like "i'll pound if no offers" - such attention seekers. :/ gah neo. 

and yeah avatar collectors :/ i remember trying to get a bgc lend and wow it was impossible. still don't have one, even though I've got the mspp avvie. 

....my brother used to use a pound bot too xD he got a uc mara grarrl once! it was crazy.


----------



## Chibiusa (Jan 18, 2015)

windfall said:


> neo actually inspired me to get a tablet, so I guess some good did come out of it - i probably would never have started drawing digitally without neo. it actually taught me how to code too haha xD
> 
> yeah i never really wrote stories, but some apps i saw actually had some pretty long/detailed stories, and i always thought people who were creative enough to come up with elaborate backstories were really creative! too bad fosters just suck though :/ oh man those boards!! so many people going like "i'll pound if no offers" - such attention seekers. :/ gah neo.
> 
> ...



I once got an aubergine chia with a name of like, a____1221___sally__2 or something and I thought it was an amazing catch just because it was a fruit/veggie chia. This was before I started lurking the boards, though. I felt so stupid after I saw what a nightmare the PC actually is and how worthless my chia was, lol. 

I think the most "rare" avatar item I ever was chosen to borrow was Meowclops/Chokato.


----------



## windfall (Jan 18, 2015)

Chibiusa said:


> I once got an aubergine chia with a name of like, a____1221___sally__2 or something and I thought it was an amazing catch just because it was a fruit/veggie chia. This was before I started lurking the boards, though. I felt so stupid after I saw what a nightmare the PC actually is and how worthless my chia was, lol.
> 
> I think the most "rare" avatar item I ever was chosen to borrow was Meowclops/Chokato.



the pc is just a miserable place. :c too many people desperate for d/uc/ks, and converted pets were are basically nothing :/

hmm, meowclops and chokato were worth a lot!! i think the chokato avive was pretty nice, i rocked it for a while haha xD


----------



## Isabella (Jan 18, 2015)

ah Neopets....

I tried getting my account back 387483 times, customer service is nonexistent even if you email and all that crap. I always wanted to log on just one more time  i don't remember the pass at all.
my first username was 12kacheeks, i made a lot more after that though. i still have the same email so i have no idea why they never emailed me back. sad.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 18, 2015)

I actually forgot about Neopets loooong ago. I think my username was MiiMan4 or something like that lol.

It used to be my obsession for like a few years. Then I stopped playing and now I don't even remember anything...

Except that it was the shizzle.


----------



## kasane (Jan 18, 2015)

My childhood right there.
Damn now that I look at it, my username and Neopet names are ******** as hell >~>

They all dying/dead rip


----------



## Nerd (Jan 18, 2015)

windfall said:


> heh i found it kinda funny how you posted that right after someone said they got frozen for buying pets/pbs with real money
> 
> do you have any UCs?
> 
> you could probably sell stuff still, but i don't know - not really into the ~*~ underground neo scene ~*~ but i remember my brother use to make money selling np haha



Oh the memories.

So I actually just checked on those pets I was talking about, and now I get a 404 when I click on them.
Looks like after all these years they FINALLY got rid of my account or my pets or something... took them long enough.

Yeah, I don't suggest it. They're pretty strict about that.
I dunno, I don't think it's a big deal, but I guess if you're a company you probably want all that money for yourself and you don't want people to profit off it.


----------



## windfall (Jan 18, 2015)

Nerd said:


> Oh the memories.
> 
> So I actually just checked on those pets I was talking about, and now I get a 404 when I click on them.
> Looks like after all these years they FINALLY got rid of my account or my pets or something... took them long enough.
> ...



I think they have purges scheduled for every couple years ...your account might be on the purge queue if you haven't been on it for 2+ years. 
Or maybe you can't view your pets cause of the massive lag they can't seem to get rid of :\


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

If you mean petpages, they are broke as of now after the last server fixes..so is certain symbols people use in fonts.

Also why I'm even there like..nah I got most avatars I can except for a few randoms so


----------



## ChatLoggingBot (Jan 18, 2015)

all my neopets are dead


----------

